# New Additions from Flint Michigan Bottle show.



## hemihampton (Mar 17, 2019)

Picked these up today at the Flint Michigan Bottle show. Got 2 1870's Adrian Michigan Squat bottles. 2 nice Blobs from Grand Haven. Did not pick up to many hutches this time. Seen a few guys from this website there. Also picked up 37 pre pro cronwntop beers & Sodas from pre 1919. But did not get a picture of them LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 18, 2019)

Great buys! I like those blobtops!


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice bottles! I like the beer can also.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 18, 2019)

Good stuff! Only an hour away from me but never been able to check it out.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 18, 2019)

You will have to text me a picture of the Port Huron BC quart.  It is a variation not listed in the library.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2019)

UncleBruce said:


> You will have to text me a picture of the Port Huron BC quart.  It is a variation not listed in the library.





OK, Will do. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 19, 2019)

Leon those are some great finds always good to get some great bottles at good prices .


----------

